# POST FUNNY PIX



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

I like the first one because its so true


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

Revsarah said:


>


That looks like your Avatar Revsarah!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

My avatar doesn't appear quite as freaked out


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

dude...failblog.com....go there.lol


----------



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> dude...failblog.com....go there.lol


You're talking to me?


----------



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

oh man...wait till inzom finds this thread.


----------



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

Motivational Message

This little animal is called the Naked Mole Rat

and is from North Africa



















So if you are having a bad day and feeling

sorry for yourself, remember:

It could be worse, you could look like an old

penis with buck teeth.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Revsarah said:


> So if you are having a bad day and feeling
> 
> sorry for yourself, remember:
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA!!!







LMAO!


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Revsarah said:


> Motivational Message
> 
> This little animal is called the Naked Mole Rat
> 
> ...


ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. I didn't need that visual lol.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

peachy said:


> oh man...wait till inzom finds this thread.


I've had one or two harddrives die and also deleted one giant picture folder, so I cannot unleash the force


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Then again I could use a scroll of resurrection and post some classics.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

LMFAO!!! "Noo they be stealin my bucket!" lol And the meth one sums up the people living near me waving their rebel flags! haha


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Inzom said:


>


love the nerds and syntax error!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Guys this is the perfect example of when to use the "Add Reply" button and not the auto quoting "Reply" button


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

http://failblog.org/2010/07/15/epic-fail-photos-answer-win-2/-

didn't work.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Inzom said:


> Guys this is the perfect example of when to use the "Add Reply" button and not the auto quoting "Reply" button


the quote makes the internet grow.


----------



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)

AHHHAHAHA LOVE THEM ALL,but most the nerd-babyxDDD


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> > *Big ass quote here*
> 
> 
> LMFAO!!! "Noo they be stealin my bucket!" lol And the meth one sums up the people living near me waving their rebel flags! haha


some people need to not quote giant posts like that


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Yea...my bad


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Minerva8979 said:


> Yea...my bad


yeah, how dare you minerva, LOL. big deal.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Xerei said:


> the quote makes the internet grow.


The spice must flow.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

OMFG that myspace one is so awesomely embarassing!!!


----------



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


>


ROFL.Is this real?


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Antihero said:


> ROFL.Is this real?


I don't know but I thought it was hilarious. You know, because the main concern wouldn't be the kids getting eaten but how sick eating kids might make the animals


----------



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)

Old but still good:


----------



## athelnstone (Jan 10, 2011)

< img src="http://www.funmunch.com/comments/funny/funny_comment_graphic_12.gif" border="0" alt="Myspace Funny Comments">
Myspace Comments, Myspace Funny Comments at Funmunch.com


----------



## Freya4SmilesAgain (Mar 8, 2010)

the bug...oh..hi. dont know why bt it killed me!!!


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)




----------

